# Whacker eye-candy. Yes, pull it out and stroke it.



## 263FPD

http://www.sirenworld.com/feniex-cobra-t6-led-warning-light?filter_name=t6


----------



## niteowl1970

Why the fuss? These guys are just trying to "assist" emergency services.


----------



## Johnny Law

I took a white, surface mount LED from a retired sled, and put it inside my pickup bed on the wall. I wired it to my door circuit and I use it for a bed light, so I can see what I'm doing at night while loading/unloading. See, they do have a purpose.


----------



## Code 3

Johnny Law said:


> I took a white, surface mount LED from a retired sled, and put it inside my pickup bed on the wall. I wired it to my door circuit and I use it for a bed light, so I can see what I'm doing at night while loading/unloading. See, they do have a purpose.


Damn good idea!


----------



## Goose

Johnny Law said:


> I took a white, surface mount LED from a retired sled, and put it inside my pickup bed on the wall. I wired it to my door circuit and I use it for a bed light, so I can see what I'm doing at night while loading/unloading. See, they do have a purpose.


Do you also keep the disco ball on the bed? heheh


----------



## Johnny Law

frank said:


> Do you also keep the disco ball on the bed? heheh


Just use the ground wire to tap against a ground point, it will cycle thru all the different flash patterns each time you do. I just did that until I got to steady burn, so it acts just like a regular led light. Yeah I'm cheap, ...or green for recycling.


----------



## Goose

Johnny Law said:


> Just use the ground wire to tap against a ground point, it will cycle thru all the different flash patterns each time you do. I just did that until I got to steady burn, so it acts just like a regular led light. Yeah I'm cheap, ...or green for recycling.


The bonus of the LED is you can leave it on half the night and not have it drain your battery.


----------



## BxDetSgt

What are you unloading at midnight from your pick up bed? Hmmmm....


----------



## Johnny Law

BxDetSgt said:


> What are you unloading at midnight from your pick up bed? Hmmmm....


I use ALOT of lime


----------



## Auxofficer

Now you gotta dig the fuckin' hole I ain't gut no lime! Sorry made me think of that scene


----------



## CJIS

and here all I thought they made was flashlights made it China


----------



## BxDetSgt

Ever spend anytime near the beaches on Long Island?


----------



## BxDetSgt

What are you doing, making Margaritas? Now if you had said lyme I would be concerned...


----------

